# Audi DVD "Onboard"



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In the stuff that came with the car there's a DVD as above. Anyone know anything about it as it won't play on my laptop. Is it meant to be palyed in the car?


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

The DVD supplied contains the manual and you can load the contents into the MMI which has a section in it for the car manual to be displayed on-screen.

I've not tried it yet in the car (or on PC for that matter), so just going off the manual info.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I have loaded mine you load from the DVD player in the glovebox and it enables the manual to be viewed on the dash menu . I tried it on laptop too with no joy. It's actually a good idea as most manuals stay in the wallet unread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

My Mac reads the disc but its not as nice to read as the printed manual as its all text


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a whirl in a moment - any excuse to go outin the garage and drool. Been busy all day to day and actually haven't been out to see her. Better check she's not lonely.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Audiphil said:


> Yes, I have loaded mine you load from the DVD player in the glovebox and it enables the manual to be viewed on the dash menu . I tried it on laptop too with no joy. It's actually a good idea as most manuals stay in the wallet unread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to load mine from the DVD player in the glovebox, but no joy. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

To the best of my memory it was done through the car settings menu on the MMI, when I bought the car a month ago I spent 2 hrs with the manual on my knee setting everything up, as its all menu driven from the MMI options and the left/right buttons extend the menus, took me a little time to find my way round and then I seemed to forget how I got to where, but well worth taking a cup of coffee out to the car and having a play., as so many features, Audi Connect, HIFI, car settings and car display options.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had an enjoyable hour and a half playing with the all the new fangled gadgets. Even did the 20 phrase voice activation learning routine.

As for the DVD I popped it in the MMI. After a while it asked me if I wished to update the system. After the install I had a new icon on the tab swhich gave me access to the manual.

Also set up all my radio stations etc. Love how you see the album covers. Stunning technology in a car. IMO Audi has started leading again.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll try installing this tomorrow 

It doesn't like my iPhone, can't get it to play my music, just says loading :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Gogs, pleased you got yours and look forward to seeing some pics.
I have an iPhone 6 and it paired effortlessly and streams the music over bluetooth no probs. Bit different to the Mk 2 eh?
Good luck with yours.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Moro, glad you like it the new technology package is incredible

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, itis very impressive.

Love the B&O sound system too plus all the things to tinker with and personalise.

The only thing I was expecting to be a bit better was the LED interior light pack. IMO it's barely noticeable but do like the light strip on the edge of the speakers, the puddle lights and the active door reflectors.

Nice to get an arm rest too and USB sockets!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Hi Gogs, pleased you got yours and look forward to seeing some pics.
> I have an iPhone 6 and it paired effortlessly and streams the music over bluetooth no probs. Bit different to the Mk 2 eh?
> Good luck with yours.


Hi moro,

Got it hooked up this morning along with my iPod that I leave in situ (connected that to one of the USB ports, it's worlds apart from the mk2 in so many ways, I was worried I may mis the RS but for now at least I'm a very happy owner who's still playing around with the settings etc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This has been available in VW's for years !!
I'm amazed that were still paying more for the 4 rings with lower tech 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gogs, pleased you got yours and look forward to seeing some pics.
> ...


Sounds like most new owners spend more time playing with the myriad of settings rather than driving the thing.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

All part of the package ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


> This has been available in VW's for years !!
> I'm amazed that were still paying more for the 4 rings with lower tech
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Brand loyalty no doubt :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> All part of the package ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well don't spend too much time playing with your package - you know what your mother told you. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Went out for a drive for 80 or so miles round roads with which I'm familiar today and the tinkering I did certainly made in car choices more familiar today.

Re running in, I apprecaite some say there's no need with modern cars just make sure they're warmed up properly before you clogg it but the manual disagrees. Could this be checked by Audi if you had a problem?

All that aside, it's a tremendous car. I thought my Mk2 TTS Roadster was the mutts but this is even better. It was raining most of the time I was out and the rain seems to come off the screen and along the side windows which I don't recall seeing on my last one. The A pillar also seems different from a visability point of view as does the rear window when you look left at junctions.

The mirrors on my previous car were auto heated when the switch was in the central position, these have a heat position.

Any comments from othe back to back Roadster owners?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Went out for a drive for 80 or so miles round roads with which I'm familiar today and the tinkering I did certainly made in car choices more familiar today.
> 
> Re running in, I apprecaite some say there's no need with modern cars just make sure they're warmed up properly before you clogg it but the manual disagrees. Could this be checked by Audi if you had a problem?
> 
> ...


Had a 2008 8J roadster with the 200 bhp TFSI engine. Lovely car but the engine wasn't torquey until I mapped it.
Then got a 2013 black edition with the 211 valve lift engine. Much more torquey. Loved the car
Got a cracking deal just now on 2015 sline 230 MK 3. Very impressed. More room in cabin, vastly improved technology with sat Nav etc. Quieter, less road noise, soft top seems better insulated, more refined, engine even torquier and quicker. Love it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

> Quieter, less road noise, soft top seems better insulated, more refined, engine even torquier and quicker. Love it.


Too much! Doesn't seem a sport car sometime! Ahah


----------



## FinchleyTT (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello there.

Just joined to find out what the drive was in the first place, so thanks for that! I don't have the handbook, need to sort that.

Dumb question: Is this where the satnav is loaded, and as I didn't spec it at the time, can it be done retrospectively?

H


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

No DVD with our car (delivered July 2016) only paper version.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

No CD/DVD with mine either (just delivered). Does anyone know if the onboard manual CD/DVD still exists? I remember seeing it online for the 2015 models (p/n 153.565.8FV.88).


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I got the CD/DVD with mine, picked up last weekend. Haven't done anything with it yet though. The sales guy at the dealer didn't even know what the disc was for when I asked (it doesn't say what it is on the cover) and had to go off and find out.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

debonair said:


> I got the CD/DVD with mine, picked up last weekend. Haven't done anything with it yet though. The sales guy at the dealer didn't even know what the disc was for when I asked (it doesn't say what it is on the cover) and had to go off and find out.


It seems that levels of knowledge are fairly consistent amongst dealers salesmen. :?


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

ZaniCWB said:


> No CD/DVD with mine either (just delivered). Does anyone know if the onboard manual CD/DVD still exists? I remember seeing it online for the 2015 models (p/n 153.565.8FV.88).


MY17 (May 2017) TT Roadster S-line came with CD/DVD but I have not tried to use it. I have leant everything that I need to know about the car from the hard copy manual and this great forum :wink:


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

debonair said:


> I got the CD/DVD with mine, picked up last weekend. Haven't done anything with it yet though. The sales guy at the dealer didn't even know what the disc was for when I asked (it doesn't say what it is on the cover) and had to go off and find out.


Would you share the part number of yours? I'll try to order it then.


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

I got one with both my previous and current cars.

Part number = 8S7012788QD


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

mustremembermylogin said:


> I got one with both my previous and current cars.
> 
> Part number = 8S7012788QD


Thanks! If not too much to ask, does the back cover of the enclosure has a date? Anyone out there with a different part number on a recent received TT?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Part number on mine is 8S0012788QD and it is dated November 2016


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

My MY18 had a paper manual with May 2017 date. And a DVD also with May 2017 date. So they update them once very 6 months it seems with the same part code used.

They seem to have totally ditched the breakdown cover book and card in favour of pointing you to a PDF file now though!


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

We don't get the DVD in Australia (hardcopy only). I inquired about a second copy so that I could 'mark it up' with notes and highlights. 
However, once I heard about the replacement price (several hundred Aussie pesos) I made a double sided hardcopy in a folder. 
So now,the original manual in the vehicle and the photocopy version at my desk. Old fashioned and environmentally incorrect, but it works for me.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

Thanks mustremembermylogin, debonair, jonstatt and Magpie10.


----------

